# assault on mt mitchell



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

I was awfully geeked up for this ride until I found out you have to ride Marion first or find someone with a spot that's not going to ride.

I would greatly appreciate if anyone riding last year and doesn't plan to this year (may be hard for some since it's on Friday) would be willing to let me have their spot. Please private message me if anyone is willing.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

*Brasstown Bald Century - Alternative to Mt. Mitchell*

Have a look at this. As an added bonus, much of the course was on the 2004 Tour de GA and will be in the 2005 version the week following this event.

http://www.surgesports.com/2005BrasstownPromo.doc

FYI, Brasstown Bald is the tallest mountain in GA and the climb up it was rated HC or "beyond category." The Hogpen Gap climb that you would also climb was rated as a cat. 1.


----------



## teamdicky (Oct 3, 2003)

*I think you can go...*

to the website and "buy" someones # and avoid the Marion thing altogether. It was the option I was looking at.


----------



## curveship (Jan 26, 2005)

<rant>
The Mitchell application process is FUBAR. I rode Marion last year in order to qualify for a Mitchell application this year. They've got some screwy system where they mail out the applications in a staggered form to try to make them arrive in everyone's mailbox at the same time. But however they're figuring out the stagger, they've royally screwed it up. I got my app on Tuesday, turned it in to the post office the same day, and on Thursday their website already said the ride was full, meaning I never had a chance of getting a ticket. Big THANK YOU to the Freewheelers. I have to wonder if "ride Marion to qualiy for a Mitchell app" is a scam to get more registrants for the Marion ride. Can I have my Marion money back?
</rant>

OK, on a calmer note, I know these guys have been a victim of their own success, but they really need to rethink their application process. I wouldn't mind missing out because of chance (like a lottery) or my own screwup (like if I waited before sending in the app). But the current system of staggered mailing makes them responsible for the fairness and they're never gonna be able to get that stagger right. They've set themselves up to fail. And you know what? The same thing happened last year -- I just found last year's forum describing the exact same problem: http://aomm.dgnorton.net/viewtopic.php?t=51&start=60. Instead of fixing it, they told the guy running the forum to take the discussion down: http://aomm.dgnorton.net/viewtopic.php?t=78. Not exactly a productive attitude toward the problem ...


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

I agree, I just got mine on Wednesday, & mailed it back Next day air. They need to open up a registration on Active or some similar site that caps at a limit. That way it would be my own fault if I didn't register in time. I'm doing Brasstown this year. Should be much tougher. I have seen the final climbs during TDG. It was more brutal than anyting on the parkway or Mitchell. I don't even think I am going to ride to Marion this year. It seams like a waste to travel to SC for a 4 hour ride. I'll just do my own assault from Asheville another day. That's where the real fun is anyway.


----------



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

*sonofa*

Oh well,

Sucks that even if you pay for and ride in the Marion you may be screwed the next year. Doesn't sound worth it to me. This Brasstown ride sounds pretty sweet. Sounds like it's not on the same weekend though which I already asked off for in advance. I thought I'd travel for MArion assuming I'd be in for Mitchell the next year but if this is a complete crap shot why go for a much lesser ride?? How many still go for Marion just to have a shot at next year


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I received my application on Monday or Tuesday and sent it back the same day. I live less than 1.5 hours from Spartanburg. I got my number 552/1000 on Sat. My friend sent his back a day after me and was given number 627. I think that some of you still have a chance of getting a permit if you sent the application back ASAP. Perhaps the return mail is just slower to your location.


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm thinking of doing the mt. mitchell ride but I live in Ohio, we were thinking of driving down. But I dont want to drive 9 hours and not climb this mountain! Can't you just poach it? Is it a private road? Can the organizers stop you from riding up it at the same time as the organized ride? (I wouldn't stop at the rest stops or use any 'extras' provided, set up our own car pool to the start, etc)


----------



## curveship (Jan 26, 2005)

This makes no sense ... I got my app last Tuesday and sent it in 5pm same day. Thursday morning, the freewheelers' website said the ride was full. Now, I know that mail from here to Asheville takes 48 hours minimum, and Spartanburg is even further, so there's no way my app got there before Thursday afternoon. But yesterday, I got my rider number. I STILL think the process is FUBAR, but at least I'm glad I got a number.

iamandy -- you need to try to buy someone's number. Last year, the freewheelers maintained a list of people trying to sell their numbers. There were also some people there at registration day selling theirs. I don't know if they sell for any kind of markup or not. 

Poaching isn't a good idea. I don't know if the NPS rangers would throw you off the Blue Ridge Parkway or not (they can, though -- it's not a private road, but it's a park road, which means it's different from a public road). But think about it for a second. I've heard there's a big crowd at the top. So here's your big moment, you've clawed your way up mountains for from 6 to 10 hours, and you can see the finish line ahead of you ... Along with 500 people staring down at your number (Marion numbers are red, Mitchell are black) and cursing your for poaching the ride. 

If you want to poach, just do it on another day.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

Poaching the Assault is not a good idea. For one, they won't let you ride back down the mountain on that day. Second, as you come around the corner into the parking lot at the top, traffic cones will steer you to the finish where a volunteer will take your bike and check your number. Finally, private vehicles used for cyclists are not allowed by the NPS and Mt. Mitchell SP and may cause the event to lose its permit in the future.

It's best to buy a permit or sign up for Marion and try it next year.


----------

